# Favorite Color of Gravel?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I may set up my 29 gallon again, but I used the "natural" looking gravel in my 20 Long. So I was wondering what everyone's favorite color of gravel is? I have a 10 gal with black which I really like, and a 5 with white which I'm not as huge of fan of... then other tanks with natural... I don't know what to choose! Any help?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I made my 10 gallon with natural, and tbh, I LOVE it. It gives it a much more "fishy" look, imo. Natural tanks are my favorite


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I mixed colors for Freed's tank. The natural color they had available wasn't dark enough for me, so I ended up mixing black with dark purple and dark blue. It looks really nice. c:

Natural is the way to go, though, in my opinion.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

i love the natural multi-color (shades of brown and tan, etc.). it especially looks good in my tank because of the peach colored lighting in the tank at night.


----------



## OrionsStarfire (Aug 21, 2010)

i have a 2 gallon plastic bowl-tank thing, and i mixed dark orange glass pebbles w/ dark blue glass pebbles, and w/ all of the plants i have and my red vt, it looks awesome!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

what do you guys think of this? like the "classic beach" color?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3262881&lmdn=Fish+Decor


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the petco mix of blue and black, which matches my betta.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> what do you guys think of this? like the "classic beach" color?
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3262881&lmdn=Fish+Decor


I really love the Top Fin beach mix. 

I'm a huge fan of all natural tanks (and as I've learned, fish love them too). I have the 'Swift Creek' gravel from Petco. It's mush larger than normal gravel, but I love the variety in the size and color.

http://www.petco.com/product/107330...Gravel.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_GravelandSubtrates


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

All of my pets (fish, hermit crabs, etc) have natural looks in their tanks.. I try to stay away from bright color, flashy decorations, etc. 

http://www.petco.com/product/107329/PETCO-Pebble-Beach-Mix-Aquarium-Gravel.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

This is what I use, it's smaller than the picture makes it look. Nice color variety.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for all the quick responses! i think i'd go with the beach gravel  Oh and where can I buy live plants? my petsmart only has the plants in the "tubes" now, just looking for fast growing like elodea... I only have petsmart, walmart, and 1 LFS that i rarely go to.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

I have natural/various shades of tan gravel but I'm thinking of mixing in some black gravel in with it.
Not sure if that'd look too... "messy" though.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> thanks for all the quick responses! i think i'd go with the beach gravel  Oh and where can I buy live plants? my petsmart only has the plants in the "tubes" now, just looking for fast growing like elodea... I only have petsmart, walmart, and 1 LFS that i rarely go to.


Try your LFS, mine has a wonderful selection. Also try Craigslist in your area. If you can purchase online try aquabid or ebay.

My 2 set ups have java fern, java moss, duckweed, anacharis, and my pride and joy plant wise is a piece of bogwood that I attached crystalwort (riccia) and anubias nana to.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> thanks for all the quick responses! i think i'd go with the beach gravel  Oh and where can I buy live plants? my petsmart only has the plants in the "tubes" now, just looking for fast growing like elodea... I only have petsmart, walmart, and 1 LFS that i rarely go to.


This is the ONLY place I will buy plants:

http://plantedaquariumscentral.com/

Heather is a great gal that is very helpful & willing to answer any and all of your questions. I think the prices are reasonable & shipping is fast. 

BTW, LOVE the natural gravel, but ALSO love black - it really seems to make the fish's colors pop!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Natural/black. I love "natural" aquariums. Not into the fake artificial looks  But thats just me...


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> This is the ONLY place I will buy plants:
> 
> http://plantedaquariumscentral.com/
> 
> ...


those moss ball things she sells interest me. o.o


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

you guys are a great help! thank you sooo much!


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> This is the ONLY place I will buy plants:
> 
> http://plantedaquariumscentral.com/
> 
> ...


I want the drift wood covered in marimo moss :shock:

http://plantedaquariumscentral.com/Malaysian-driftwood-covered-in-Marimo-ball-moss-ball-dwmarimo.htm


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

I like natural gravel although I prefer sand and flourite overall.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would LOVE to try sand, but don't have the time for upkeep!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Currently I love the light / dark blue mix. I think it's cute with the plants creaking a nice feeling without being obnoxiously fake looking.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the natural look, it helps the fish stand out more. I think the colored rocks take away from the color of the fish.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i use multi shades of blues.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

you could order from petco


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Multi-Color natural all the way! It goes with anything, and I like the natural look in general.


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

Natural... Anything else just tends to look tacky IMO!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I dont have a favourite really. I kinda like bright colours where you can see the fish in it. 

I did have a red cherry shrimp tank and I had black in there and it looked really good. 

In my male betta tank I have red (ironically my betta clashes with it) - but I had the tank before I had him . 

Female betta tank - yellow. 

Goldfish tank - Orange; I had intended on yellow but the shop only had enough of orange so I was pretty limited; however the orange fish and orange gravel look good haha. 

Newt tank - greeny


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I like all colors of gravel, it can be fun to play around with with different decorations and stuff xD I love decorating tanks. <3
Obviously I like greens and blues and reds the most, because those are my favorite colors....but I REALLY like the look of black and/or natural gravel...though you'd want to have a light-colored fish with the black gravel xD Lol


----------

